
Brain study uses experimental software to decode variations in mood - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mapping-moods-in-the-human-brain-1536591601
======
bookofjoe
Abstract of original paper published today in Nature Biotechnology:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nbt.4200?utm_source=feedburn...](https://www.nature.com/articles/nbt.4200?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nbt%2Frss%2Fcurrent+%28Nature+Biotechnology+-+Issue%29)

